# Sony launches the Xperia Z1 smartphone,SmartWatch 2 and QX100 and QX10 camera accessories in India



## ZTR (Sep 18, 2013)

Sony today announced their flagship Android smartphone - the Xperia Z1 - in the Indian market. The phone is priced at ₹44,990 and is available starting today in black, white and purple.
*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/09/xperia-z1-india/gsmarena_001.jpg

The Xperia Z1 has a 5.0-inch, 1920x1080 resolution TFT LCD, 1/2.3”, 20.7 megapixel camera, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 SoC with 2.2GHz quad-core CPU and Adreno 330 GPU, 2GB RAM, 16GB internal memory with microSD card slot, 3,000mAh battery, dust and water resistant body and Android 4.2 Jelly Bean.
*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/09/xperia-z1-india/gsmarena_002.jpg

Sony has also launched the SmartWatch 2 in India. Priced at ₹14,990, the SmartWatch 2 can pair with not just Sony’s smartphones but with any Android smartphone and shows all your notifications as well as lets you control certain functions of your phone.
*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/09/xperia-z1-india/gsmarena_003.jpg

Also available starting today, are the new QX100 and QX10 camera accessories. Priced at ₹24,990 and ₹12,990, respectively, these accessories mount on the back of any smartphone, whether Android or iOS, and let you shoot higher quality images than what would be possible with your phone’s built-in camera. These devices pair with your phone using NFC and transfer data over Wi-Fi.

Sony launches the Xperia Z1 smartphone in India - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Sony launches the Xperia Z1 smartphone,SmartWatch 2 and QX100 and QX10 camera accessories in Ind*

Am I right to consider this as a potential upgrade ? Was thinking of LG G2.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Sony launches the Xperia Z1 smartphone,SmartWatch 2 and QX100 and QX10 camera accessories in Ind*

Pre-Order page up on Flipkart. 42999Rs

Sony Xperia Z1 Price in India - Buy Sony Xperia Z1 Black Online - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## roypurohit (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Sony launches the Xperia Z1 smartphone,SmartWatch 2 and QX100 and QX10 camera accessories in Ind*

Added in my wish list...


----------



## amjath (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Sony launches the Xperia Z1 smartphone,SmartWatch 2 and QX100 and QX10 camera accessories in Ind*

Sony Xperia Z1 review: Walking on water - GSMArena.com


----------



## vickybat (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Sony launches the Xperia Z1 smartphone,SmartWatch 2 and QX100 and QX10 camera accessories in Ind*

^^ Great phone as per reviews. Sony is back at the top.


----------

